# Family friendly BOV



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So I decided I was done with my Evo and finally convinced Shoots I could let it go. Yes, my Evo is among the fastest, most reliable, best handling cars you will ever see on the streets. Yes, my Evo is an on road off road beast. Yes, my Evo ran the 1/4 mile faster than a corvette or a boss 302.

But it was a toy. It was one of my 3 dream cars, it was a pita, and it would have cost about as much as just buying 2 Evos to finish building. 

So, I have been looking for a decent SUV. I narrowed it down to a few. 

Mitsubishi Outlander. With the same SAWC as the Evo, more ground clearance, and more cargo space it seemed like a good option. 

Toyota 4runner. Sweet SUV, lots of room, Baja roots. 

Jeep wrangler. Duh

Jeep renegade. (looks bigger and cooler in the commercials) 

I was looking back and forth a lot. Pros cons etc. 

Out of nowhere, Shoots suggested the Patriot. 

Well we decided to take Sunday and go for some test drives. 

My heart was kind of set on the wrangler. Come to find out, the Patriot has the same capabilities (mostly) as the wrangler. And LOTS more features. For less money. 

Same ground clearance, similar approach angles, same cargo space, better back seats, etc. 

But if you are gonna get a jeep, you get a wrangler. 

Then Shoots pops off with the deal breaker. 

The wrangler is awesome, but it stands out in the crowd. It can be hard to tell one SUV from another, but you can spot a wrangler a mile away, from behind, in the dark. 

I now own a Jeep Patriot. 

Yea, it's got less power, but there is a ton of room in the engine bay for things like turbos... You know, when the warranty runs out.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

The Jeep patriot is everything the honda CR-V should have been


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Did this get missed, or is this not a topic people care about?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL well I drive big battle wagons, GMC 2500 quad cab 4x4 and a GMC Yukon Denali. Both have been paid off for years and both cost about 240-320 a month in gas each.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been looking at a 1998 4 wheel S10 Blazer $1800 OBO in need of fuel pump.
Body is clean, especially for Michigan. Less than 100K


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I've been looking at a 1998 4 wheel S10 Blazer $1800 OBO in need of fuel pump.
> Body is clean, especially for Michigan. Less than 100K


FYI a friend would put a fuel pump in one of those every 3 or 4 months until he dumped it. Run away and don't look back!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in the market for a Jeep myself within a week. But the Jeep patriot is at the bottom of my list. You should have at least got a 3.7 Jeep. I think I'm going to puke, its not brand new is it??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I've been looking at a 1998 4 wheel S10 Blazer $1800 OBO in need of fuel pump.
> Body is clean, especially for Michigan. Less than 100K


I have a 4 door s10 pickup. It went through 4 or 5 wheel bearings but I found a place that guaranteed it so they replaced it free. It was always the right front but one time it was the left. Right now I'm looking to get rid of it, they only want to give me 2k for it on trade in value. It goes into 4lo but not 4hi.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a 2000 2 door extended S10 PU 4 wheel that runs nice with no rust


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> I'm in the market for a Jeep myself within a week. But the Jeep patriot is at the bottom of my list. You should have at least got a 3.7 Jeep. I think I'm going to puke, its not brand new is it??


Its brand new. Remember that I am a "mechanic" and will just "tastefully modify" it when I am ready. The SRT4 caliber uses the same motor series with a turbo, I could live with that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I need a brand new Jeep. I just can't pay for a used car and as soon as its paid off turn around and buy a new one. It's not worth it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah, yea, I still owed 28k on the Evo though so I'm still in for less than I was.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I like my GMC sierra 1500 extended cab. 

. And, truthfully, it has got to be the smoothest riding 1/2 ton I've been in. When I replaced the suspension last year, I ordered OEM instead of the customary heavy duty that has made my past vehicles ride like a hay wagon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jak,

What's an Evo?

Best vehicle I ever owned was a 2003 Chevrolet Suburban. Sold it to Son2 this summer for $10. He called me a few weeks ago when it turned 300,000 miles. Took the family cross country twice and was my work vehicle for a lot of years. Would take out the rear seat, fold down the second seat and slept at many a NASCAR races in the 'Burb.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The best vehicle I ever owned was a 2002 Jeep liberty limited edition with leather power seats and factory 6 disc changer in the rear compartment. 4x4 and 3.7 v6 with 210 hp.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jak,
> 
> What's an Evo?
> 
> Best vehicle I ever owned was a 2003 Chevrolet Suburban. Sold it to Son2 this summer for $10. He called me a few weeks ago when it turned 300,000 miles. Took the family cross country twice and was my work vehicle for a lot of years. Would take out the rear seat, fold down the second seat and slept at many a NASCAR races in the 'Burb.


https://www.google.com/search?q=mit...ms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The greatest breed of rally car to ever grace the planet, hands down, bar none.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

This was mine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> View attachment 13282
> 
> This was mine.


Jak, I did a little research on that car and damn... it has some gittyup and go. Not my kinda rig but you young'uns seem to like that Tokyo drift thing. That ain't a cheap ride either!

My F150, usually needs a wash...

View attachment 13283


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jak,
> 
> What's an Evo?
> 
> Best vehicle I ever owned was a 2003 Chevrolet Suburban. Sold it to Son2 this summer for $10. He called me a few weeks ago when it turned 300,000 miles. Took the family cross country twice and was my work vehicle for a lot of years. Would take out the rear seat, fold down the second seat and slept at many a NASCAR races in the 'Burb.


Well I never had an Evo and don't know what they look like either, I kinda like vehicles with enough ground clearance to slide down a muddy road........ But what I did hear was "many a NASCAR races"..... Now that I can relate to. Slip, for many years I was an annual camper at TMS and Talladega. I have also been to Bristol, Richmond, and Daytona. Seen ole Dale Sr. many a time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Well I never had an Evo and don't know what they look like either, I kinda like vehicles with enough ground clearance to slide down a muddy road........ But what I did hear was "many a NASCAR races"..... Now that I can relate to. Slip, for many years I was an annual camper at TMS and Talladega. I have also been to Bristol, Richmond, and Daytona. Seen ole Dale Sr. many a time.


There are few events that can rival Bristol Night Race in August or 'Dega anytime. Camping at 'Dega is top notch, was there last year...may go this weekend, short drive for us.

Remember Rockingham? Hell of a track. If I don't make the Southern 500 in Darlington next year shame on me, its a bucket list track. Atlanta Motor Speedway is a fine place to watch a race, used to live not to far from there.

We got a couple of tickets for TMS the weekend of Nov 6-8, but we're still on the fence, Mrs S just ain't getting excited for it. YET! (I'll talk her into it...)

Speaking of The Intimidator, Just saw this on nascar.com;

Part 1: The Intimidator's Day at Talladega | NASCAR.com

(My Richard Petty Autographed Winston Cup Flag! His signature is in the lower left hand part of the flag)

View attachment 13284


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jak, I did a little research on that car and damn... it has some gittyup and go. Not my kinda rig but you young'uns seem to like that Tokyo drift thing. That ain't a cheap ride either!
> 
> My F150, usually needs a wash...
> 
> View attachment 13283


Yes, and I added over 100 AWHP to it over stock.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Well I never had an Evo and don't know what they look like either, I kinda like vehicles with enough ground clearance to slide down a muddy road........ But what I did hear was "many a NASCAR races"..... Now that I can relate to. Slip, for many years I was an annual camper at TMS and Talladega. I have also been to Bristol, Richmond, and Daytona. Seen ole Dale Sr. many a time.


You mean... Like this?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You mean... Like this?


Yep Jak, I have actually been to a rally race, but got a bigger thrill at many Indy races.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Yep Jak, I have actually been to a rally race, but got a bigger thrill at many Indy races.


I was referring to having ground clearance to slide down muddy roads... At 120mph


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Evos are so freaking cool. I always wanted one. I like AWD cars with nuts. 

My jeep was a 72 CJ5 with a 304 and a 3 speed. It was a beast! 

My current project truck is a 92 Ford Ranger. Got it all beefed up and it's on 35's. Definitely not a family bov.

Daily driver is an 02 Taco. 250k miles and still reliable. Those lil trucks are excellent.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Evos are so freaking cool. I always wanted one. I like AWD cars with nuts.
> 
> My jeep was a 72 CJ5 with a 304 and a 3 speed. It was a beast!
> 
> ...


Taco?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> ...for many years I was an annual camper at TMS ...


I used to work in Justin and get free tickets to the races there. It was a frigging nightmare getting around when the races came to town! My work was across the street from the racing school and I'd have to listen to those high speed impact wrenches for a damn week before race day. Good times. I always laughed to myself when I'd be going past the campground on the way to work at 7 am and there was always some ******* out there grilling up breakfast. He would always raise his beer in a salute, lucky bastards.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Taco?


Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a 2005 jeep wrangler Rubicon with a Tera flex lift kit and currie one ton steering assembly on 33 inch duratracs. If you have never been really hard core off road you would not believe where one of these will go. I have had people beg to get out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My spare...2012 JK Wrangler Rubicon. 4WD second to none, lockers all around and swaybar disconnect if you need it. A'int nothing better stock, garanteed.

View attachment 13285


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Toyota Tacoma.


Ah. My last job we had two Tacomas. They scraped on speed bumps if there were two people in them.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

We've got an 04 wrangler unlimited with 2.5 inch lift and 31 inch mud terrains. It's got 215k on it and runs like a top. That's for wheeling and fun mostly. My 08 tundra double cab is the newest rig in the stable with 3 inch lift and rear springs I built myself to carry a load better. It's a great truck for travel, and the cab is big enough for five. The wife's truck is a 04 tundra with a new frame replaced by Toyota. We bought that truck cause it was inexpensive and we needed a second pickup. Her truck has a rancho lift as well. Where we live, high clearance is a must, along with 4wd. I have always been a jeep fanatic, and now there is talk of a jeep pick up. I can only hope it comes with solid axles, cause that could be our next purchase.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> The greatest breed of rally car to ever grace the planet, hands down, bar none.


AWD cars are fun.

I came close to buying a LEGAL R34 a couple years back, but needed something a little more track oriented so didn't get it. A friend of mine that helps me wrench on my car has an Evo. Fun car for what it is.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

You mean "legal" R34. They aren't legal. Not even all of the R33s are legal yet. I guess you could get one here, as a "collectors item" legal for about 15 miles per year.

I'm curious what you might have found that was more track oriented. There are a few out there, but not many.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slippy said:


> My spare...2012 JK Wrangler Rubicon. 4WD second to none, lockers all around and swaybar disconnect if you need it. A'int nothing better stock, garanteed.
> 
> View attachment 13285


That jeep is too pretty.

Mine does not have a straight body panel on it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

At a lot where we knew the owner they now have a 2009 Dodge charger 5.7 hemi AWD. It even has a spoiler.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> At a lot where we knew the owner they now have a 2009 Dodge charger 5.7 hemi AWD. It even has a spoiler.


Its not a spoiler until you tell us the rest.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's good that they put the spoiler at the end and not the beginning.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Just put a water pump and thermostat (fail open) into the Wrangler.
Just pulled the motor out for the back of the 63 wagoneer project. Yeah,it's like LEGOs.I'm pretty sure all the parts are there,but I'll have a better idea when I get closer to the finish line!
The Wagoneer is a four door,which we needed. It's a 63 chassis and body with 77 AMC 360,TH400,Quadractrac with low range AWD. Dana 44s front and rear.
Ultimately,i'd love to convert it to diesel..


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

My WRX, though not as good as an Evo, is a blast to drive . . . When the roads are clear and no cops around. Next year I getting a Nameless turbo back system and other goodies to make a little more sound and HP.

Still have my 2004 GMC for everything else. Needs some love too, but it's been a great truck.

The wife is looking for an old FJ40. Had one on the hook with a v8 and power steerin but she wouldn't commit.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

James has a new Jeep.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

lol what made you pull the trigger on that? Or have you had it for a little while?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I got it at 12:00 noon today. I missed my steering wheel mounted audio controls. It has satellite radio too.
What made me pull the trigger, I had a Jeep limited before, and I was tired of pouring money into older vehicles. I have to say, I don't miss my Chevy very much. But I appreciate that it got me where I was going.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I just found the button for the sun roof!! Awesome!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jame M, so...... we haven't heard much from you lately...... guess with jeep shopping, school, and that night gig on the stripper pole keeping ya busy huh?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice find. I still haven't taken delivery of mine yet, but it seems to be fully loaded, or dang close.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I looked at the one you are buying. The leg room looked bad. I don't know if the front seats were all of the way back or what.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea, I'm kind of short. But when my tallest buddy is in the front seat, there is enough room for me in the back seat. One thing I didn't like is when I'm sitting with the seat up high, I can't see the stop lights without leaning forward. Fortunately I don't need to sit that high to have proper seating position.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

James m said:


> James has a new Jeep.
> 
> View attachment 13326


Is that the Diesel version? If so, how do you like it? It is one of the vehicles that I will be looking at next year when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's not diesel. I'll get back to you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> It's not diesel. I'll get back to you.


That's exactly what Red Explosives said when he had to make a quick grocery run in the middle of a question/ask session. Is been a month and he hasn't made it back yet. Be very very careful out there.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

phrogman said:


> Is that the Diesel version? If so, how do you like it? It is one of the vehicles that I will be looking at next year when I'm ready to buy.


OK it's not diesel, its a has v6 that makes 210 hp which is enough for me. I was just out and I was making 50 mph at 1,500 RPM. I love it I absolutely love it. I couldn't believe it was mine leaving the dealer. I'm leaving behind a 2003 Chevy s10 it had more elbow room but that is it. These types of Jeeps have options of 3.7 v6 with 210 hp and 235 torque. 4.7 v8 which I believe to be the perfect engine in these, the 3.7 is the 4.7 missing 2 cylinders. It makes about 235 hp but it makes about 50 more torque. The 4.7 is put in Dodge charger, Dodge Durango, and RAM 1500 trucks. The 5.7 is the hemi. Which I believe is a little big for a Jeep. I'm not sure what diesel they put in these, but I do remember a RAM 1500 diesel engine that was from the Italian side of the company, something like 245 hp and almost 400 torque if I'm not mistaken. Have fun.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> That's exactly what Red Explosives said when he had to make a quick grocery run in the middle of a question/ask session. Is been a month and he hasn't made it back yet. Be very very careful out there.


What the heck is he talking about??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh, and I try to make a habit of buying an upscale model because those people really take care of their vehicles. This one had a good Carfax report and all of the maintenance was done at the dealership. That's $$$$.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Took delivery today. It's beautiful. The color is much more charcoal than blue. Drives well, soft on rough roads. The 2.4L is noticeably more potent, but it's no Evo. It'll be a nice "family" SUV. I like the 4x4 controls. Flip a switch for on, flip it again for off. If you drop it in low gear, the "off road" mode is activated when you have it in 4x4.
Lost the sun roof, a USB port, electronic seat adjustment, and the "slap shift", but gained 4x4, all weather floor mats, heated cloth seats (didn't know those existed), and a full size spare. Very happy. Now to convince Shoots that it's fun to camp when it's "cold".


----------

